# 33225 denied



## coders_rock! (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

My Dr. billed:

33249
33225-53
33233-51
33223-51
71090-26
36005

Payer is denying 33225, can anyone tell me why? It is unclear to me


----------



## btadlock1 (Jul 18, 2011)

coders_rock! said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My Dr. billed:
> 
> ...



Well, for one, you've got a discontinued procedure modifier on it - usually they want records for those. I can't see any other reason to deny it, though.


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 21, 2011)

coders_rock! said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My Dr. billed:
> 
> ...



I agree with Brandi, the 53 modifier could be the issue. I also consider 36005 inherent to the procedure and not separately billable. Did the payor reimburse for 36005?

HTH


----------

